# knot work / rope work



## Donaill (6 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get supplies for knot work? I have taken an interest in it lately, after seeing some oif the stuff the old sailors used to do.


----------



## danchapps (6 Sep 2008)

What kind of supplies are you thinking of? The rope itself? Or reading material to learn such an art?


----------



## Donaill (6 Sep 2008)

Hi all.  Sorry about the premature posting. I have already checked the local hardware stores and found rope to use, as well as various marine outlets in the area of Halifax. I would like to know if there is a really good book out there with the decorative knots that some of the older bos'ns and old sailors can do. After seeing some of the knot work and leather work that used to be done I was quite impressed and inspired to try it myself.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2008)

Woohoo,

A fellow Knot lover!

I am amateur as one can be, but love the art!  And I was Army, infantry!

One the of the best known people on the net, is Stormdrane.  Check out his blog, you will be blown away, and learn learn learn.

He also suggests fantastic books, and vendors.  A great place to start for low price paracord (and This is best with our stronger dollar, compared to a couple of years ago when I started) is to go to http://www.supplycaptain.com/.

Hope this helps mate, keep us posted with your work, via pics!

dileas

tess


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Sep 2008)

Donaill said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Sorry about the premature posting. I have already checked the local hardware stores and found rope to use, as well as various marine outlets in the area of Halifax. I would like to know if there is a really good book out there with the decorative knots that some of the older bos'ns and old sailors can do. After seeing some of the knot work and leather work that used to be done I was quite impressed and inspired to try it myself.



The first and last word on knots is the Ashley Book of Knots by Clifford Ashley.  You may find it on the pricey side, though.  I think it was about $80 when I got my copy about nine years ago.  But it's got everything from functional knots to ornamental ropework to mats and cargo nets.

There's a decent store in Halifax called the Binnacle (http://ca.binnacle.com/) where you may find useful equipment.


----------



## axeman (7 Sep 2008)

I learned way more knotwork in the infantry  then i have in the navy.  if your in the CF check with the Mountain ops instructors  ...


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> The first and last word on knots is the Ashley Book of Knots by Clifford Ashley.  You may find it on the pricey side, though.  I think it was about $80 when I got my copy about nine years ago.  But it's got everything from functional knots to ornamental ropework to mats and cargo nets.
> 
> There's a decent store in Halifax called the Binnacle (http://ca.binnacle.com/) where you may find useful equipment.



I second that book, oh so much good info. Knots can definitely be an art if they are done properly. Some even involve item other than rope (not including whatever you are attaching to). For example, the Monkey's Fist should actually contain a steel ball inside so as to add the weight needed to launch said fist. Oooo, I miss knots very much, I should practice myself.


----------



## MARS (8 Sep 2008)

Not sure what kind of knots interest you guys, but here is something you might find interesting:

http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20080902/Lookout_Newspaper_35.08.pdf

Look on page 7 for the article about the Naval Centennial Bell and associated bellrope (the crux of the article).  I wouldn't worry too much about the "one bell from each Coast" part - there will certainly be a submission from the Naval Reserve, which is not part of either coastal formation.

The last bellrope I had to make was assigned by my CBM in HMCS SASKATCHEWAN when another knot I had tied neglected to hold....that was not good times :-[


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

axeman said:
			
		

> I learned way more knotwork in the infantry  then i have in the navy.  if your in the CF check with the Mountain ops instructors  ...


in the infantry ???
Naw - many, many more knots & rope work once moved over the Engineer side of the house.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> in the infantry ???
> Naw - many, many more knots & rope work once moved over the Engineer side of the house.



So many that you need an aide-memoire. 

Or if you can't tie knots tie lots ;D


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

if you can't tie knots tie lots .... and stand far, far, far away + get ready to RUN!!! ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

Especially with a Gyn and Shear  ;D


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

heh... oh yeah... There's a reason why they use the word "shear"


----------

